# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Rritja e fëmijës është gjithçka: Lodhje, kënaqsi ...

## mia@

> shume e vertet marya, dy dite pas lindjes po mendja "what the hell, njerzit bejn alarmante lindjen, kur tortura fillon pas lindjes "
> 
> keto gjera as nuk i lexon por i merr si shock pas  lindjes...kisha degjuar "oh ti japesh gji femijes te dhemb" por dhimbjen nuk e pershkruanin sikur dikushpo te pertyp mishin lol
> ose te zgjohesh me bluzen uje fare cdo here


Keshtu i thashe dhe une nje koleges sime qe eshte shtatezane, por me pa tere ironi sikur donte te thoshte, Me ke me ngaterron mua? Me tha, ''Mua s'me ben pershtypje te rri zgjuar tere naten. " Po  i thashe une ti tani  rri zgjuar kur do ti por jo kur do te doje femija. Ishte shume optimiste qe jeta e saj nuk do ndryshonte aspak, nga ajo qe bente deri tani, biles do kenaqej me shume. Te mendosh qe eshte akoma ne universitet. Mezi presin gjysherit me tha te shohin nipcen. Normal ata mezi presin te luajne me te por jo ta ushqejne e nderrojne diapers every 2 hours,e te babysitting  lol.  :ngerdheshje:  Nejse se vazhdova me gjate, por i thashe flasim bashke pas disa muajsh pasi te kesh lindur. Right now she has no clue se ce pret, lol. Me pelqen optimismi i saj. Eshte tip i lezetshem. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> Keshtu i thashe dhe une nje koleges sime qe eshte shtatezane, por me pa tere ironi sikur donte te thoshte, Me ke me ngaterron mua? Me tha, ''Mua s'me ben pershtypje te rri zgjuar tere naten. " Po  i thashe une ti tani  rri zgjuar kur do ti por jo kur do te doje femija. Ishte shume optimiste qe jeta e saj nuk do ndryshonte aspak, nga ajo qe bente deri tani, biles do kenaqej me shume. Te mendosh qe eshte akoma ne universitet. Mezi presin gjysherit me tha te shohin nipcen. Normal ata mezi presin te luajne me te por jo ta ushqejne e nderrojne diapers every 2 hours,e te babysitting  lol.  Nejse se vazhdova me gjate, por i thashe flasim bashke pas disa muajsh pasi te kesh lindur. Right now she has no clue se ce pret, lol. Me pelqen optimismi i saj. Eshte tip i lezetshem.


mia kur je shtatzane hormonet te bejne te ndihesh mire, te mos e vrasesh mendjen per asgje, ndjen vetem lumturi, ndihesh qe je e realizuar me ne fund si femer :buzeqeshje: 

tani me vjen per te qeshur kur shikoj ne rruge me vemendje dhe  nga njera ane shikoj femrat shtatzene qe ndricojne nga lumturia dhe nga ana tjeter femrat me karroce te trishtuara dhe te lodhura ne fytyre apo ato te tjera qe ulerasin duke vrapuar per te kapur femijet tek vrapojne kuturu
eshte e lodhshme me te vertete por kur merr si shperblim nje buzeqeshje nga femija iken lodhja

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Keshtu i thashe dhe une nje koleges sime qe eshte shtatezane, por me pa tere ironi sikur donte te thoshte, Me ke me ngaterron mua? Me tha, ''Mua s'me ben pershtypje te rri zgjuar tere naten. " Po  i thashe une ti tani  rri zgjuar kur do ti por jo kur do te doje femija. Ishte shume optimiste qe jeta e saj nuk do ndryshonte aspak, nga ajo qe bente deri tani, biles do kenaqej me shume. Te mendosh qe eshte akoma ne universitet. Mezi presin gjysherit me tha te shohin nipcen. Normal ata mezi presin te luajne me te por jo ta ushqejne e nderrojne diapers every 2 hours,e te babysitting  lol.  Nejse se vazhdova me gjate, por i thashe flasim bashke pas disa muajsh pasi te kesh lindur. Right now she has no clue se ce pret, lol. Me pelqen optimismi i saj. Eshte tip i lezetshem.



hahaha mia, ne fakt dhe une isha optimiste dhe i numeroja ditet sa te lindte, dhe kur me thoshnin sdo kesh gjume etje...mendoja "po keta ku e din qe femija ime mund te jet nga ata qe flejn gjithe naten  :ngerdheshje: " boy was i wrong  :ngerdheshje:  




> mia kur je shtatzane hormonet te bejne te ndihesh mire, te mos e vrasesh mendjen per asgje, ndjen vetem lumturi, ndihesh qe je e realizuar me ne fund si femer
> 
> tani me vjen per te qeshur kur shikoj ne rruge me vemendje dhe nga njera ane shikoj femrat shtatzene qe ndricojne nga lumturia dhe nga ana tjeter femrat me karroce te trishtuara dhe te lodhura ne fytyre apo ato te tjera qe ulerasin duke vrapuar per te kapur femijet tek vrapojne kuturu
> eshte e lodhshme me te vertete por kur merr si shperblim nje buzeqeshje nga femija iken lodhja


marya ke shume te drejt o zot, me duket vetia kaq e pa fuqishme ta mbaj dhe prej dore vajzen se zvaritet ore minute, do te eci neper kemb te njerzit dhe duhet ta luftosh ose ta mbash prej dore fort, ndersa femija mundohet te heqi doren ose te bej pilikunxhe kur ti e mban prej dore lol...me keq kur sduan te perdorin karrocen (kjo e imja eshte mesuar keq dhe do kalipeci...dhe pikerisht do kalipeci nga une dhe jo babai i saj)...kur je dhe shtatzane vete, mezi sa mban veten ne kemb jo te mbash nje femije tjeter persiper

----------


## Marya

ela  na fal qe ta bem chit chat temen
 shpresoj se je bere me mire

rexhi , prap me barre ti :buzeqeshje: , urime, he me ju lumte topi

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

uh eshte hapur ne temen e vet keto biseda  :perqeshje: ...meqe eshte teme e tille....rremuja e femijes eshte numer nje lodhse, mezi sa pres te me rritet femija qe ta urdheroj lol

----------


## mia@

Kur e kam hap kete teme? Me siguri kam qene tap. :ngerdheshje: 
Rexh me duket se e ke hap ti. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahah jo, un thjesht jam "openning" statement lol

----------


## PINK

Avash ti me ato urdherat, Rexhi. Lol. Lodrat do jene all over. Dhe kur te rritet. Sa here bertas e urdheroj une ehu, une I mbledh I fus neper kutia I fsheh, te nesermen Kane dal prape.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahah e po djemt jan kokeforte lol...tani lodrat si kam probem te them te drejten, por kur hedh gjera te tjera ne shesh...merr pshm bebelinot qe i kisha ven mbi komodin dhe sesi i kap (zgjatet ne maj te gishtave) dhe i shperndan neper shtepi, apo merr leter higjenike dhe e shperndan neper shpi, ja mbyll deren prap di si ta hapi :/

----------


## mia@

Po c'bebelina mi rexhi. Ato mblidhen kollaj, po cupa ime i fut duart atje ku s'ta pret mendja. Zvarritet si zhapiku dhe ne vendet me te larta.  Per Zotin nuk di ku ti fsheh me gjerat. HArroj dhe ku i fus. 
P.sh Tonin e syve para dy ditesh e bleva dhe nuk rrojti as nje dite se e shkriu talentin kjo imja ne tavoline. Ka dell piktori. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

hahahaha un tualetin e mbaj sa me lart se po e gjeti ne canten e dores e shperndan neper duar apo fytyr...kam gjitheashtu nje antibakteri lotion, dhe gjithemone kur shkoj ne banjo me thot "mami atu" dhe ja ben me gisht dores, so i hedh njecike...sa i fshin duart me kerkon prap, i hedh prap, me kerkon prap i them "ohh tani ik se mbarroj"...kur kthej koken cte shikoj e kishte marr dhe po e vinte ne fytyr lol

----------


## PINK

Une kam Rene rehat.  :ngerdheshje: . Qepare me tha ec kercejme ne trampoline . Sa kisha ngrene dreke , pas Pune. Epo me vinte 1 gjume qe ctu them lol, hajde hajde, ok I thashe 10 mins - ok deal. Sa u futa brenda, e mbylli zinxhirin e rrjetes, e sme linte me dal- jump. I can't , u lodhaaaa. Telef te Ben, eshte great work out btw.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

uh pink duket si fun, do i blej nje pas disa vjetesh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

haha rexhi. Jo mi e kam goxha te larte komon me pasqyre. Po hipen neper doreza e vetem kur e shikon lart ulur.  :ngerdheshje: 
Pink je rehat ti se nuk te lodhin djemte aq shume sa gocat. Cuni im s'prekte asgjeme dore ne kete moshe qe eshte cupa pervec lodrave.  Gocat jane me kureshtare. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

obobo harrova qe mund te bejn dhe kete gje, por vajzen shyqyr zotit e kam pak frikacake kur ka rrezik qe do rrezohet  :ngerdheshje:  pshm nese eshte sheshi me uje dhe ajo po ec dhe mezi po mban ekulibrin fillon te qaj deri sa dikush te vij ta marri lol

----------


## Marya

cfare duhet te bej qe te zhvillohet sa me shume intelekti i femijes, lojra, menyra argetimi per femijet nga 0 deri ne 6 vjec.............

----------


## ♥ Ela ♥

Moj cupa, lol...
NJe pyetje kam per ju...
Keni shoqeri ju qe kane femije te moshes suaj? 
Vete spo gjej dot nje shoqe qe te kete femije dhe te jete mosha ime. Shoqet e mija me te mira (qe i kam njohur prej vitesh) i kam lene mbrapa, ndersa une u martova e mbarova shkollen e u bera me femije, ato jane ne shkolle akoma me te dashurit e tyre apo ndonje fejese. Sado marr pjese me ndonje play-date qe i gjej ne grupe ne internet ne "moms' websites" prap eshte mire te kesh nje njeri me te cilen flet dhe te kupton (pervec mamit of course). Si ja beni per kete se jam kurioze.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Ela pyetje e mire, un per vete ato shoqe qe kam nuk mbaj shume kontakt nga fakti se ose jan beqare ose kan te dashur ose jan  te martuara dhe pa femij :/...nje dite me tha burri hajde shkojm ne fort lauderdale (ku jetonim) qe ai te shpenzonte kohe me shokun e tij dhe un me nje shoqe  te mire, i thash jo nga thjeshte fakti qe me vjen rend te siell femijen me vete, meduket qe sdo ken kenaqsi te shpenzoj kohe me mua dhe me femijen time, pasi smund te "relate".
Per vete jam me fat se kam motrat qe kan femije  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> cfare duhet te bej qe te zhvillohet sa me shume intelekti i femijes, lojra, menyra argetimi per femijet nga 0 deri ne 6 vjec.............


Marya ka lodra te ndryshe qe mund te perdoresh, un per vete i bleva disa qe sugjeroheshin shume shpesh...po qe se shkon ne walmart/kmart/target/babyrus, gjen shume te tilla  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Moj cupa, lol...
> NJe pyetje kam per ju...
> Keni shoqeri ju qe kane femije te moshes suaj? 
> Vete spo gjej dot nje shoqe qe te kete femije dhe te jete mosha ime. Shoqet e mija me te mira (qe i kam njohur prej vitesh) i kam lene mbrapa, ndersa une u martova e mbarova shkollen e u bera me femije, ato jane ne shkolle akoma me te dashurit e tyre apo ndonje fejese. Sado marr pjese me ndonje play-date qe i gjej ne grupe ne internet ne "moms' websites" prap eshte mire te kesh nje njeri me te cilen flet dhe te kupton (pervec mamit of course). Si ja beni per kete se jam kurioze.


Une e kam gjet nje keto dy vitet e fundit. Me ate dal  cdo te shtune per me shume se 1 vit. E kemi te programuar s'ben vaki te mos dalim.  :ngerdheshje:  Cunat i kemi afersisht moshatare dhe behen shume bashke.

 Femija vertet te bashkon, por dhe te largon ama. Me njeren nuk behesha me shume se femijet e saj qe ishin  me te rritur se cuni im  ishin shume te merzitshem. E ngacmonin shume cunin tim dhe ne pranine e tyre ai vetem qante.

----------

